
Ask HN: What HTML to PDF Angular (typescript) solution are available? - jcolella
Hello everyone,
I&#x27;m been looking for a fully frontend solution to take our generated html to PDF. I&#x27;ve come across jsPDF with html2canvas to sidestep the limitation of jsPDF fromHTML method that does not take CSS into consideration, but have come blank. 
Has anyone out there been able to find a fully frontend solution to html-to-pdf generation that includes CSS styles?
======
iamNumber4
Wkhtmltopdf

~~~
jcolella
I know that there are many backend solutions to this such as using a headless
browser to generate the page and create a PDF, and Wkhtmltopdf, but I'm
looking for a way to circumvent this with a full frontend solution.

